# Waltham wristwatch identification and replacement crown advice.



## Sands (Aug 6, 2019)

Hi all,

I am researching some watches I have inherited and would like some advice if possible.

I have a Waltham wristwatch that I would like to restore and source a replacement crown. I don't know where to start with finding a crown so if someone can point me in the right direction I would appreciate it.

pics below:








Waltham USA face of movement.

Rear of movement:

A.W.W.C.O

Waltham mass

serial 21899343

Would like to know the date if possible.

Case:

Dennison watch case co. Ltd.

number 9 in square

below anchor and letter v

375

A.L.D.

211950.

I have purchased a strap and would like to polish the glass and replace the crown.

I think it will look nice with a tan strap and not worried if it doesn't work just like the watch.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

The case is 9k gold hallmarked Birmingham either 1920 or 1945 the marks are both very similar , the movement if it is 21****** puts it at 1917 but if it's 31****** that puts it at 1942 both of which tie up , it's just the serial no of the watch in the pic looked a bit like a 3 to me that's why I mention it.

It is completely normal to have an earlier movement to the case as the cases were made and fitted later.
As for the repair Simon2 on the forum will be able to sort that for you

Hope that helps a little


----------



## Sands (Aug 6, 2019)

Thanks Andy, looking closely at the case it looks like a 311980 the 3 isn't very clear and looks like a 2.

Ive posted on the repairs section so hopefully I will get a reply with regards to the crown and stem.

I have polished the glass and removed the scratches and put a strap on it as below.


----------



## webwatchmaker (Oct 28, 2012)

Sands said:


> Hi all,
> I am researching some watches I have inherited and would like some advice if possible.
> I have a Waltham wristwatch that I would like to restore and source a replacement crown. I don't know where to start with finding a crown so if someone can point me in the right direction I would appreciate it.
> pics below:
> ...


Your gold case is hallmarked Birmingham 1920. Called a 'Cushion case'. I have a huge selection of original Waltham parts. It should have a crystal bevelled glass, not an acrylic glass. Dennison Negative Set winding system. Crowns need to have a short tube and large inner diameter to fit properly. A sprung winding sleeve screwed into the case tube clicks the winder between wind up and hand set.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## tick-tock-tittle-tattle (Aug 4, 2018)

Hope this helps...

https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipMSjwD4kP3DKAxPy231ixeX05OW5L6JNel3C9NK

movement made 1918


----------



## tick-tock-tittle-tattle (Aug 4, 2018)

All the Waltham and Elgin watches I have ever had have been Star Watch Case Company cushion cases which have an integrated stem and crown.

These watches were pocket watches originally, but, end up in other cases as there was a lot of case swapping in America.

They are great watches to own, I can't resist buying them if I see a nice one at a good price.

This is one I gor yesterday. Made 1900 and working just fine.


----------

